# AB-Pilk/Spinnrute



## Andreas Michael (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, wollte mal fragen was mit der AB-Rute so der stand der dinge ist, und was mich viel mehr interessiert hatte mich ja dafür angemeldet nur da man ja keine Rückmeldung bekommt evtl. die  angemeldeten Mitglieder mal eine info zukommen lassen kann ob man bei den 100 dabei ist, denn die Kuttersaison geht ja jetzt langsam in die heisse Phase und bevor ich mir jetzt wieder nee neue Angel kauf !!!  
Denn angeln kann man ja nur mit einer zur Zeit

Wie lange es in etwa noch dauert bis zur Fertigstellung der Angel

fragen über fragen


----------



## ACP-Holger (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi Andreas,

ich hatte ja schon mit einigen Boardies gesprochen. Unser Mittelsmann oder der Rutenhersteller (genaues ist nicht rauszukriegen) für die Aktion lässt uns zur Zeit voll hängen. Derzeit schaue ich mich nach Alternativen um, daß die AB Ruten dann über einen anderen Weg gebaut werden können.

c ya

Holger


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. Oktober 2003)

Danke Holger für die schnelle antwort dann werde ich mir wohl doch noch eine kaufen müssen naja der Keller ist ja auch noch nicht voll genug


----------



## schwedenfan83 (2. Oktober 2003)

wasn das fürne rute? kann ich sie auch kaufen? was kostet sie?


----------



## Klausi (2. Oktober 2003)

Ist natürlich nicht gerade schön wenn man uns jetzt hängen läßt.


----------



## Kunze (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich halte die Daumen das noch was daraus wird.  :m #h


----------



## Angelbu.de (4. Oktober 2003)

*AB-Rute*

@ ACP-Holger,
bitte gebt mir mal mehr Infos über diese Rute. Vielleicht kann ich Euch weiterhelfen, aber in diesem Jahr geht da nichts mehr.
Servus Uwe & Judith


----------



## ACP-Holger (4. Oktober 2003)

Hi Uwe,

danke für das Angebot. Hab Dir gerade ne pm geschickt!

c ya

Holger


----------



## masch1 (4. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ACP-Holger ich möcht mich auch noch für die 1.AB-Rute anmelden#h #h #h #h


----------



## masch1 (5. Oktober 2003)

@Andi
Für einen Grobmotoriker wie du einer bist ist die doch viel zu schade:q :q :q


----------



## ACP-Holger (5. Oktober 2003)

Hey ho,l

die erste wird nicht verkauft, sondern an besonders verdiente Boardies verlost! Und davon gibts doch einige!

c ya


Holger


----------



## masch1 (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ACP-Holger _
> *Hey ho,l
> 
> die erste wird nicht verkauft, sondern an besonders verdiente Boardies verlost! Und davon gibts doch einige!
> ...



Hi Holger
Ich meinte damit nicht die erste Rute sonder eine aus der ersten Serie ich hoffe doch die werden Durchnummerriert #h #h


----------



## ACP-Holger (6. Oktober 2003)

@ masch,

jau das ist richtig. 

c ya

Holger


----------



## masch1 (20. Dezember 2003)

Gibt es schon neuigkeiten zur AB Rute #h #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (21. Dezember 2003)

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren ob sich was getan hat oder wie der stand ist


----------



## BT-Holger (2. Januar 2004)

Hey ho und glückliches Jahr 2004,

ich hab noch nix Neues zu der Rute. Ich muss allerdings auch zu meiner Schande sagen, daß ich mich in den letzten Wochen eher halbherzig gekümmert habe, weil ich immer noch mit dem ATS rumwusel.
Die Angebote die ich bis jetzt zum Bau der Rute hatte, sind völlig irrelevant bzw. lassen Kosten und Abnahmemengen entstehen die die AB Rute auf jeden Fall unbezahlbar machen würde.
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall darum weiter kümmern und die Rute ist nicht vergessen.

c ya


Holger


----------

